# Found a pigeon



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,
So I'm new to the whole pigeon world and was hoping to get some advice/help. I work at an animal hospital and yesterday a person brought in a pigeon that she found, it has a band but we were unsuccessful in looking up the owner. The person who brought the pigeon in was unable to keep it until the owner was found and rather than have it stay at the hospital, which can be very busy, I brought it home with me until I can locate the owner.

The band # is: SHU 2016 1813

I'm assuming that the SHU is the Tri-state Serbian Highflyers Union, as that was what I found online, however, I have been unsuccessful in finding an email or phone number to contact them. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

First is its health.if healthy then advertise it lost. Or you may try another club, some have links with each other or a hobbiest will be able to rehome it. You can try...
Email: [email protected]

(610) 779-7263 
Which is the contact for the north east states show racing homer association.


----------



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

The pigeon appears to be healthy. Had a dr take a look before I took it home with me. I will try emailing some local clubs and see if they know anything. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Good luck with the pigeon. Thank you for caring for him!


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

*SHU pigeon found*

Would you please post a picture of the pigeon that you found? It could be a Serbian Highflyer bird or a Saddle Homer bird. You can contact the president of the Saddle Homers USA Ed Werner @ (610)-759-6425 & give him the band number. He should get you in touch with the owner of the pigeon if its a saddle homer. Racing season has begun on the east coast. Most likely, it is a saddle homer.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

MicheleK said:


> Would you please post a picture of the pigeon that you found? It could be a Serbian Highflyer bird or a Saddle Homer bird. You can contact the president of the Saddle Homers USA Ed Werner @ (610)-759-6425 & give him the band number. He should get you in touch with the owner of the pigeon if its a saddle homer. Racing season has begun on the east coast. Most likely, it is a saddle homer.


From the information given so far, how did you come to the conclusion that is a saddle homer? And race season for homers with a 2016 band does not start on the east coast until late August.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Are there any other letters on the band besides what you listed already?


----------



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Pigeon picture*

Other than the numbers and letters posted, that was all that was on the band. Here is a picture of the pigeon as well.

Also, thank you MicheleK for the phone #. I will give them a call. Hopefully I will find this little ones home soon.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Definitely not a saddle homer.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

I replied this "It could be a Serbian Highflyer bird or a Saddle Homer bird" earlier. Not knowing if the pigeon is a Serbian highflyer or saddle homer. That's why I asked for a pic of the bird. Yes, racing season has begun on the east coast. I personally know racing clubs in Md., Del., and NY. that has already started racing in February. I live in Md.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

That's why I asked for a picture. Littlegrl187-If Ed Werner can not get you in touch with the owner, then try Foy's Pigeon Supply at: 877-355-7727. They have a list of Serbian Highflyers breeders in your area. I have contacted them a million times with birds that don't even have an NPA band. Hope this helps!


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

-If Ed Werner can not get you in touch with the owner, then try Foy's Pigeon Supply at: 877-355-7727. They have a list of Serbian Highflyers breeders in your area. I have contacted them a million times with birds that don't even have an NPA band. Hope this helps!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

MicheleK said:


> I replied this "It could be a Serbian Highflyer bird or a Saddle Homer bird" earlier. Not knowing if the pigeon is a Serbian highflyer or saddle homer. That's why I asked for a pic of the bird. Yes, racing season has begun on the east coast. I personally know racing clubs in Md., Del., and NY. that has already started racing in February. I live in Md.


Maybe you should read again what you said last in your post about it being a saddle homer. I just wanted to know how you drew that conclusion. I thought I missed something.

And I will state again this fact, no club is racing homing pigeons with a 2016 band on it. It is way too early.

Why not just stick to the rescue business and don't comment on racing. 
If you would like to discuss this further you can PM me instead of making this thread even more confusing.


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

know what??? your the one that is reading my reply incorrect!!!!! I NEVER stated that 2016 birds are racing now!!! Again..........I asked for a pic of the bird so that it WILL be CLARIFIED on what breed the pigeon is. Also, I DO personally KNOW racers in Maryland, Delaware, and New York that are racing at the present time. I can SHARE ALL of their racing schedules if necessary. Yes, I DO rescue ex-racers...I would much rather rescue racers, rather than them being culled by their breeders/or owners.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

MicheleK said:


> know what??? your the one that is reading my reply incorrect!!!!! I NEVER stated that 2016 birds are racing now!!! Again..........I asked for a pic of the bird so that it WILL be CLARIFIED on what breed the pigeon is. Also, I DO personally KNOW racers in Maryland, Delaware, and New York that are racing at the present time. I can SHARE ALL of their racing schedules if necessary. Yes, I DO rescue ex-racers...I would much rather rescue racers, rather than them being culled by their breeders/or owners.


I will ask you again to PM me instead of derailing the thread. Yes please provide me with copies of the schedules you offered. Use PM


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

Thankyou for all your good work!


----------



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you MicheleK for the advice. I will contact those people and hopefully will find the owner! Any other information is much appreciated.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a precious little thing. Hope you find where it lives. Wouldn't mind having it in my loft if I knew it was a female. Thanks for helping the poor thing.


----------



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

*still no luck *

I've contacted the people recomended and no luck.  Foy's said the band might be a personalized one? She said the bird is most likely healthy enough to be released and can find its way home, but I'm nervous to do so because I don't know if he/she will make it there. The pigeon seems healthy enough to fly but I'm worried that they might not be able to find home if something has gone wrong with their homing instinct...


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

littlegrl187 said:


> I've contacted the people recomended and no luck.  Foy's said the band might be a personalized one? She said the bird is most likely healthy enough to be released and can find its way home, but I'm nervous to do so because I don't know if he/she will make it there. The pigeon seems healthy enough to fly but I'm worried that they might not be able to find home if something has gone wrong with their homing instinct...


Don't release it. It is not a homing pigeon. It is very unlikely it would make it back home. While I am not sure what breed it is, it is considered a fancy breed. So contact http://bayshorepigeonclub.wix.com/bayshorepigeonclub from NJ and let them help you find a fancier near you. They may even be able to help you find the owner because that pigeon did not fly far from its home.

Sorry that you may have wasted time with bad advice from others. Foy's is not known for keeping good records and the saddle homer guy would mainly be know about saddle homers, an entirely different breed, plus he is in PA and may not know the fanciers near you.

Use the link above and contact Jerry or Nelson listed on they site.


----------



## littlegrl187 (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you for the info JrBrown. I will contact them and see where it goes. I'm glad I didn't release the pigeon yet as I was very worried it wouldn't make it home and if it's a fancy then it won't.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That bird would never make it home. It was most likely lost to begin with, and that is how you ended up with it. If you were to release it, it would likely be a hawks lunch.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

MicheleK thank you for rescuing racers! Hope you can rescue this very lovely bird.


----------

